# Xystichromis



## king uther (Jul 7, 2009)

DO THE MALES NEED FEMALES TO BE PRESENT BEFORE THEY COLOR UP


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

My male was with females when he colored up. Because of aggression issues, I moved him to an all-male tank and he immediately lost his color. I suspect those beautiful colors are for the female's pleasure rather than ours.


----------



## king uther (Jul 7, 2009)

THANKS, I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE CASE, BUT HOPED NOT.

OH WELL GUESS I NEED SOME GIRLS


----------

